# Mariko SX Modchip Clones Popped Up on a Marketplace



## GCS (Jun 4, 2021)

This SX Modchip clone just popped up on a market place called Westingames. The modchip on the picture is currently sold for 103$ to 108$. The clones available now are only for v2 (Mariko) Switch, so no Patched Erista or Switch Lite support. Additionally the chips don't come with SX OS, because of that the only CFW you can use on them is Atmosphere. It's also unknown if chips work properly or not, so it might be a good idea to wait.​


> As of 5th of May all chips are sold out. There were ~250 of them at stock.



​Source: ModzvilleUSA


----------



## Deleted member 514389 (Jun 4, 2021)

Nintendo: "Thanks GCS, we're on it!"


----------



## GCS (Jun 4, 2021)

notrea11y said:


> Nintendo: "Thanks GCS, we're on it!"


I don't think Niny would follow Gbatemp lol, though I am sure that the og source video will be removed


----------



## HollowGrams (Jun 4, 2021)

GCS said:


> View attachment 265527
> This SX Modchip clone just popped up on a market place called Westingames. The modchip on the picture is currently sold for 103$ to 108$. The clones available now are only for v2 (Mariko) Switch, so no Patched Erista or Switch Lite support. Additionally the chips don't come with SX OS, because of that the only CFW you can use on them is Atmosphere. It's also unknown if chips work properly or not, so it might be a good idea to wait.
> ​Source: ModzvilleUSA



And they gone from site.


----------



## GCS (Jun 4, 2021)

Hologram said:


> And they gone from site.


You need to create an account in order to view/buy the product. Just use a service like guerrillamail if you are only going to view it.


----------



## HollowGrams (Jun 4, 2021)

GCS said:


> You need to create an account in order to view/buy the product. Just use a service like guerrillamail if you are only going to view it.



Signed in and still not showing.


----------



## GCS (Jun 5, 2021)

Hologram said:


> Signed in and still not showing.


You also need a direct link to the product page. You can find it on modzvilleusa's twitter


----------



## HollowGrams (Jun 5, 2021)

GCS said:


> You also need a direct link to the product page. You can find it on modzvilleusa's twitter



Tried it and link goes to homepage only.  Oh well.


----------



## raging_chaos (Jun 5, 2021)

GCS said:


> I don't think Niny would follow Gbatemp lol



It's well known that Nintendo keeps a firm watch on GBAtemp posts, where do you think all the 'Nintendo Ninja' memes come from. This site is one of the worst places to try and keep a secret from Nintendo.


----------



## GCS (Jun 5, 2021)

raging_chaos said:


> It's well known that Nintendo keeps a firm watch on GBAtemp posts, where do you think all the 'Nintendo Ninja' memes come from. This site is one of the worst places to try and keep a secret from Nintendo.


I don't have that much background knowledge about Niny and Gbatemp, so you can be right but it doesn't matter if they watch here or not since this is already info that can be found online.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Hologram said:


> Tried it and link goes to homepage only.  Oh well.


Are you sure you were logged in when you clicked the link?


----------



## raging_chaos (Jun 5, 2021)

GCS said:


> but it doesn't matter if they watch here or not since this is already info that can be found online



Kinda does, you just haven't linked to anything directly. Once you do it gets nuked quick by a mod.

Also for anyone looking for a chip its already sold out.

There's always Taobao. 

https://gbatemp.net/threads/possible-sx-switch-modchip-clones-appear-on-taobao-marketplace.587924/


----------



## realtimesave (Jun 5, 2021)

Odd thing, I am banned on taobao.  No idea why.  I have only ordered from there through proxy before.  Aliexpress and Dhgate are much better sites anyways.


----------



## chrisrlink (Jun 7, 2021)

realtimesave said:


> Odd thing, I am banned on taobao.  No idea why.  I have only ordered from there through proxy before.  Aliexpress and Dhgate are much better sites anyways.


probaby got banned from proxy next time use vpn


----------



## realtimesave (Jun 8, 2021)

chrisrlink said:


> probaby got banned from proxy next time use vpn


how would a vpn help with an account ban? lol


----------

